# DP, But I Also Have...



## SpaceCase (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay, just a thread talking about what mental illnesses we have and about them.

DP, But I Also Have...
Trichotillomania, Anxiety, Depression, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder and Obsessive Compulsive Disorder.

Most people should know what four of the five mental illnesses are that I have listed. The first one many people have no clue what it is. Trichotillomania (or Trich for short) is an impulse control disorder which causes one to pull out their own hair from the scalp (which is most common), to the eye lashes and eye brows to basically any place on your body which has hair. Individuals with trich cannot stop pulling out their hair. Trichotillomania has been linked to cases such as OCD and Tourettes.

If anyone has questions please feel free to ask, don't worry about being offensive I've heard it all before.


----------

